

Daily Beast: Is LSD Good For You? - kcy
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-08-19/is-lsd-good-for-you/full/

======
steiger
LSD and psilocybin are known to be nearly the only drugs that can stop a
headache cycle. Check <http://www.maps.org/research/cluster/psilo-lsd/>

------
leif
didn't they do that on house?

